# Handgun Safety



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
I am relatively new to handgun shooting, and I would like your opinions on gun safety. This has probably been a topic of discussion before, but it probably good to go over it again.
*QUESTION: What set of rules do you abide by when handling, and operating a gun?*

thanks, bt


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

1. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.
2. All firearms are always loaded. ***
3. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.
4. Always keep a firearm pointed in a safe direction.
5. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.
6. Always be sure of your target and know what is behind it along the bullet's trajectory.
7. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

> 1. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.


thank you Redwolf, I appreciate how you put that together, or whoever did. I wanted to make a copy of a list of safety rules to print out and post on my gun case to always reflect on every time I shoot.
ty, bt


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeff Cooper's:

http://www.thefiringline.com/Misc/safetyrules.html



> RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
> 
> RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY
> 
> ...


NRA:
http://www.nrahq.org/education/guide.asp


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

From the NRA

Always keep the gun pointed in a safe direction.
Always keep your finger off the trigger until ready to shoot.
Always keep the gun unloaded until ready to use.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

What they said. :smt023


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

The very first rule.
When you are handed or pick up a hand gun verify it is unloaded before you do anything else with it. 
Then folloew the other rules listed


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A point I try to make with new shooters, is that gun safety rules are, by design, redundant. This is NOT so you can pick and choose which ones to follow; rather, is it to prevent a mistake or freak occurrence from becoming a fatal mistake or fatal freak occurrence. So...

1. You always verify the weapon is unloaded before handling it in a non-range/shooting situation, to reduce the chance of an accidental firing.

2. You always keep it pointing in a safe direction so that if it IS fired accidentally or negligently, no one gets hurt.

3. You keep your finger off the trigger so if you are startled or trip/fall, you reduce the chance that the weapon will be fired.

4. You make sure that the area around and behind your target is safe, so that a misdirected or ricocheting projectile (or one that passes completely through the target) will not hit someone or something that you don't want to see hit. Yes, this does happen; my state had no firearm homicides last year, but two accidental hunting deaths, caused by poor target ID and/or not making sure the area was clear before shooting.

A responsible hunter/shooter understands that *THERE IS NO CALLING THAT PROJECTILE BACK.* You must do everything in your power, at ALL times, to prevent inadvertent, accidental, or negligent shots from being fired, and to make sure all purpose-fired shots have a safe ending to their trajectory. NO EXCEPTIONS. A mistake, miscalculation, or moment of carelessness can cost someone their life.


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the list fellas.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

A fifth One to add might be KNOW YOUR WEAPON


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks,
I am making a "placard" to keep in my gun case for continual reference, for safety. The reason for continual reference is that human nature has a tendency to become complacent. This makes me feel uncomfortable, and I think a good portion of gun accidents can be eliminated with proper gun training, and a healthy respect for the hobby. This is what I have put together so far, and how I want to print it out. I want to keep it as brief as I can, so as to not have too much information to become overwhelming, but surely not to small to lack important items.

*"ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED"
*
_*"NEVER POINT THE GUN AT ANYONE, OR ANYTHING, THE YOU DO NOT INTEND TO DESTROY"*
_
*"KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOU ARE READY TO SHOOT"*

A responsible hunter/shooter understands that _*"THERE IS NO CALLING THAT PROJECTILE BACK"*_. You must do everything in your power, at ALL times, to prevent inadvertent, accidental, or negligent shots from being fired, and to make sure all purpose-fired shots have a safe ending to their trajectory. _*"NO EXCEPTIONS"*_. 
_*A mistake, miscalculation, or moment of carelessness can cost someone their life.
*_
Any input on changes to above would be appreciated.
ty, "safety first", bt


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Place card eh?
Well.whatever helps I guess.

As long as you understand that there is no such thing an an unloaded gun
you should be OK, You will see many people in a lifetime that were shot by an unloaded gun. Unless the slide is locked back and you can see there is no round in the chamber the gun is loaded. *ALWAYS!*

The only safety that works on a gun is between your ears. Understand that when you have a finger inside the trigger guard you are holding a loaded weapon and it is ready to do it's thing. So never stick your finger in there till your ready to get it heated up. This reminds me of something else..Umm..anyway!...

That internal safety (between your ears) needs to understand that a bullet can go a long way even if it hits something along way it can still keep moving. Whatever you are poling holes in you must be aware of everything behind your target..*ALWAYS*.

You are a gun owner now. Anything and everything you do with that weapon can effect those around you. As well as those a good distance from you. say you have a 9mm. say the round is loaded to go 1000 Feet per second. Some will go faster but we'll just use that for now. Imagine being in your car and you look down to the speedometer and you see you're going around 681 MPH. Sure that speed reduced over the distance but when you take off you are moving around 681MPH. How fast are you going to be able to stop? you might pole a few bwanatom shaped holes before you get stopped. And one of those holes you really didn't want to make. It just happened to be behind what you wanted to make a hole in.
Always make sure you know there's nothing behind your target that you mind putting a hole in. Make sure that whatever is in front of you while you have your gun in your hand that you don't mind putting a hole in.

A handgun is a pretty simple point and click interface. But many times that simple action can cause a world of trouble Be careful, be safe. use your head. be safe..and of course be safe.


----------

